# Blast from the past #6 URQ VS. Celica all-trac (1990)



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I've always wondered about the comparison of the two. Someone obviously beat me to it.
My brother an avid Toyota fan, and I discussed this back when I first bought my urq. His opinion was that the Toyotas drivetrain was too heavy for such a car. And the although the engine was great, it was too short-winded for such a heavy car.
He was correct.
I'd love to rock one out with a 2nd gen Supra turbo 6.......








That little car with 300 hp......







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Blast from the past #6 URQ VS. Celica all-trac (Sepp)*

great post


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

I have never seen seats with controls like that in a audi


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (URQ)*

Me neither.







Otherwise great article. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_I have never seen seats with controls like that in a audi 

Aftermarket Recaro seats


----------



## USMC_LT (Aug 18, 2006)

Nice article, BUT my budy had a 2nd gen all trac and it freakin moved.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Sepp:
just had to up all these articles to my domain..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

